# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Livres sur l'un des 5 sens

## ryan

Yop!

Je suis  la recherche de romans/essais/nouvelles en rapport avec l'un des 5 sens. 
Un bon exemple serait "Le parfum" de Sskind, mais si vous en connaissez d'auteurs francophones, ce serait encore mieux.

Merci...

----------


## Pouic

Je ne sais pas si a peut entrer dans les rsultats de ta recherche, mais je te propose "Le scaphandre et le papillon", de Jean-Dominique Bauby.

----------


## SnakemaN

Plutt concern par ce sens (ou plutot son absence), bien que ne les aillant pas lu, je peux te conseiller:


Moi, Armand, n sourd et muet - Armand Pelletier et Yves Delaporte
Brouhaha - Georges Knaebel , Analyse d'une surdit
Fleurs du silence - Catherine Maury
Je suis n deux fois - Jol Chalude
Le cri de la mouette - Emmanuelle Laborit
Mon Royaume est silence - Marie Landon
Voyage dans le monde des sourds - Jolle Lelu-Laniepce

[source: http://www.visuf.org/lectBiblio.php]

Finalement je vais essayer de m'en procurer (surtout _Brouhaha_)  ::): 

Dans un autre registre culturel, le film _Les Enfants du silence_ de Randa Haines (1995)

----------

